# Missing d3d9.dll?



## alienationware (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey guys why am I missing d3d9.dll (Direct3D)?  Is it because I haven't upgraded to DirectX 9.0c?


----------



## b3n (Sep 27, 2004)

What version of Dx have you got? I dont think you have DX9 at all. Your prob running on 8.


----------



## ZER0X (Sep 27, 2004)

if it's not that you havn't got DX9 and you have it then try this link

http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?d3d9


----------



## alienationware (Sep 27, 2004)

*Silly me...*

I installed the latest DirectX 9.0c.  I think I may have DirectX 9.0b b4 that, but I'm not really sure.

Anyways, problem solved.  I installed DirectX 9.0c.


----------



## nado55555 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey guys why am I missing d3d9.dll (Direct3D)? Is it because I haven't upgraded to DirectX 9.0c?


----------



## elmarcorulz (Apr 12, 2005)

errrrr........yes, did you not just see what fixed the other guys problem


----------

